# [User des Jahres] Wahl 2014



## PN/DP (14 Dezember 2014)

Jetzt geht es los, die Umfrage für die Wahl zum "User des Jahres 2014" ist eröffnet.
Die Spielregeln sind einfach: jeder hat eine Stimme und die Abstimmung ist öffentlich. 
Die Wahl endet am 30.12.2014 um 16:43

So dicht wie die Nominierten zusammenlagen wird das dieses Jahr hoffentlich ein spannendes Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen.

Harald


----------



## Tommi (30 Dezember 2014)

Leute, es darf noch 2 Stunden abgestimmt werden...

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2014)

Ja dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch Hucki und weiterhin so nützliche Hilfestellungen.


----------



## SoftMachine (30 Dezember 2014)

.
@hucki

Glückwunsch, alter Harzer !

:s18:


----------



## Paule (30 Dezember 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ja dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch Hucki und weiterhin so nützliche Hilfestellungen.



Dem schließe ich mich an. :s12:


----------



## Tommi (30 Dezember 2014)

Paule schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an. :s12:



Ich mich auch. 

Und natürlich auch allen Platzierten.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## ChristophD (30 Dezember 2014)

auch von mir alles Gute zum 1. PLatz.


----------



## hucki (30 Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Glückwünsche und vor allem für die Wahl.
Ich fühle mich wirklich sehr geehrt.









Und es freut mich ungemein, den Pokal für Harald bis zu seiner Wiederteilnahme im nächsten Jahr aufbewahren zu dürfen.




PS: Meine Glückwünsche auch noch an die anderen Nominierten, die den Pokal m.M.n. sowieso mindestens ebenso verdient hätten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2014)

Ich glaub der Harald packt noch ein Zusatzpokal für die besten Smileys drauf


----------



## kiar (30 Dezember 2014)

Glückwunsch Hucki.


----------



## Safety (30 Dezember 2014)

Auch von mir Glückwünsche!


----------



## Blockmove (30 Dezember 2014)

Hucki,

herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Ich kenne nicht viele, die deine Ausdauer und Geduld bei schwierigen "Kanditaten" haben

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## RONIN (30 Dezember 2014)

Von mir auch die besten Glückwünsche an dich hucki und auch an die restlichen Nominierten!

Jetzt wird's aber Zeit das PN/DP den Titel weiterreicht....


----------



## gravieren (30 Dezember 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir.


----------



## PN/DP (30 Dezember 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch hucki :sm24: weiter so! 
Du hast den Titel für Deine sehr hilfreichen Beiträge und Deine unglaubliche Geduld wirklich verdient.

Herzliche Glückwünsche auch an die platzierten ChristophD, Larry Laffer und rostiger Nagel.

Harald


----------



## de vliegende hollander (31 Dezember 2014)

Respekt für dein Geduld und Beiträge.

Hartelijk gefeliciteerd met je titel..

Auch alle andere : Respekt

Bram


----------



## holgermaik (31 Dezember 2014)

Bin leider zu spät zum Abstimmen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Titelgewinn.
Allen eine Guten Rutsch in Jahr 2015.


----------



## Jan (31 Dezember 2014)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## spirit (1 Januar 2015)

Hi hucki,

möchte mich auch noch anschließen und dir ganz herzlich zu deinem *verdienten Titel* gratulieren und natürlich an dieser Stelle auch nochmals lieben Dank für deine Hilfe in 2014!

Euch allen ein super gutes 2015!!! 


PS: Gibt es denn irgendwann ein Bildchen von der Pokalübergabe?


----------



## vierlagig (5 Januar 2015)

lag ich mit meinem Tipp ja richtig 

Verdient! Glückwunsch!

@harald: ist auf dem Sockel vom Pokal eigentlich noch Platz?


----------



## PN/DP (5 Januar 2015)

vierlagig schrieb:


> @harald: ist auf dem Sockel vom Pokal eigentlich noch Platz?


Ja, wenn man hinter PN/DP nur Striche macht 

Nee, im ernst, eine Seite ist noch komplett frei. Da passen noch drei..vier Namen hin.

So sieht der Pokal jetzt aus:




Harald


----------



## hucki (9 Januar 2015)

Der Pokal ist angekommen und hat einen Ehrenplatz zwischen einigen Erbstücken von unseren Vätern im Eingangsbereich unserer Wohnung bekommen, so dass man ihn beim Betreten der Selbigen gleich als Erstes bewundern kann.


Tür auf:


 

Und noch einen Schritt heran:








PS: Man gut, dass der große Krug eine Etage drunter steht und den sich durchbiegenden Glasboden stützt. Ist ganz schön schwer, der Pokal. Den möchte ich nicht von meiner erzürnten besseren Hälfte an den Kopf bekommen, wenn ich mal wieder zu lange im Forum unterwegs war.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Januar 2015)

Hallo Hucki,

ich bin erst heute mal wieder im Forum - aus diesem Grund erst jetzt meine Glückwünsche zu deinem Titel.

Gruß
Larry


----------

